# 1138 rear problems



## ondro20k (May 26, 2011)

can anyone help me i need a set of spider gears for my 1138 gravely i have been told they are no longer avaliable / or should i just change the rear


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Yes the gears are no longer available for the 1138. You are going to have to look for another parts Gravely lawn tractor and pull the rear from it. Those tractors were made by Ariens corporation, and not too many were available. I owned one, and the spider gears, and axles were a weak point of them. Every now and then a 1138 or the 1200 series is advertised on Gravely e-bay.


----------

